# How does Printmojo compare to SS?



## breakaway (Jun 26, 2008)

Are the quality of the prints similar? The costs?
I'm talking mostly about designs that have about 5 colors. The image is not huge.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

One thing to keep in mind when comparing the two services is that PrintMojo is screen printing/embroidery, which therefore requires that you prepurchase the inventory you want to sell. Spreadshirt uses, flock, vinyl, and DTG printing which allows them to "Print on Demand" which allows you to sell with no upfront costs.

I'll leave the other cost/quality questions for someone else  But it should be easy enough to compare costs by signing up for free accounts with both services.


----------



## breakaway (Jun 26, 2008)

In your opinion, is screen printing noticably better quality than DTG printing?


----------

